# Jack Dempsey Tail Fin Split



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a 4" female Jack Dempsey. I've had her since she was about 2". Her tail fin has been split since I got her. Is this normal in this specie of fish? I also have a 4" male Jack Dempsey. All his fins are fine. I've seen many pictures on the internet of jack Dempsey's with a split tail fin. She is very active and in good health showing very vibrant coloration. All water parameters are fine. Just wondering if this is a normal Dempsey trait.

Thanks

Van


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

A split caudal fin (tail fin) is not normal and is most likely from an old injury. Often times if a segment of fin is damaged bad enough it does not heal completely. It is nothing to be worried about and is only cosmetic.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Very helpful.

Van


----------

